# Peruvian Acanthops sp. ooth laying



## Drumkitchen (Sep 18, 2013)

I found in the beginning of this year an ooth of this (most likely) _Acanthops_ sp. in Peru and it hatched 24 nymphs, from which I have now 4 adult males and 6 adult females (and another 2 subadult ones). 5 females are mated and the first laid her first ooth last Saturday :clap: :

Cheers

Stefan


----------



## aNisip (Sep 18, 2013)

:clap: Awesome Stefan! Their ooths appear soo fragile when only being attached by a thin ooth piece "thread"

All the best,

Andrew


----------



## agent A (Sep 18, 2013)

kudoos :clap:


----------



## kunturman (Sep 18, 2013)

Bravo!

Please more pictures.


----------



## wuwu (Sep 18, 2013)

i really love this species! i hope i can keep some in the future.


----------



## bobericc (Sep 18, 2013)

Very cool


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Sep 18, 2013)

I demand more pictures


----------



## Drumkitchen (Sep 18, 2013)

Thanks guys. Alright, here are some more pictures:

the hatch of the ooth I found in Peru

adult female

adult male

adult female calling

mating

Cheers

Stefan


----------



## agent A (Sep 18, 2013)

ur gonna be loaded lol


----------



## aNisip (Sep 18, 2013)

What sort of putty do you use? I have tried something that seems to be the same material but ooths don't stick at all...


----------



## Paradoxica (Sep 18, 2013)

AndrewNisip said:


> What sort of putty do you use? I have tried something that seems to be the same material but ooths don't stick at all...


I can't say what he's using but I often use poster tack I have left from when I lived in a dorm room. It works well and nymphs don't get stuck to it.


----------



## sally (Sep 18, 2013)

That is so exciting  Congrats!


----------



## Drumkitchen (Sep 19, 2013)

AndrewNisip said:


> What sort of putty do you use? I have tried something that seems to be the same material but ooths don't stick at all...


It's called Blu-Tack


----------



## aNisip (Sep 19, 2013)

Yeah I bought some "sticky-tac " but it just doesn't stick to ooth material...


----------



## devetaki9 (Sep 27, 2013)

Awesome pictures, thank you for sharing! Beautiful mantises too


----------



## mantid_mike (Oct 10, 2013)

Blu-Tack is awesome. I was just using it yesterday.


----------



## Drumkitchen (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi there,

my first generation has hatched:

Apparently it's _Acanthops erosula_ Stål, 1877.

Cheers

Stefan


----------



## sally (Nov 14, 2013)

Great job!!! Congrats on the breeding and hatches.


----------



## agent A (Nov 15, 2013)

yippee! :clap:


----------



## Drumkitchen (Nov 27, 2013)

This species is now identified as _Acanthops erosula_ and is number 267 in the IGM list.

Some more ooths have hatched:

Cheers

Stefan


----------



## bobericc (Nov 27, 2013)

Awesome and congrats, hope to see some acanthops here again some day


----------



## Lannister (Nov 27, 2013)

These are mind blowing to me, thanks for sharing and best of luck.


----------



## Extrememantid (Nov 27, 2013)

Wow, it hangs!?


----------

